# Just ordered my long awaited knives! yay!



## cookmonster (Oct 15, 2004)

I just ordered a Nenox KORIN Guyoto (9.4") with snakewood handle refinished for left hander (me ) 

And along with it, I ordered a left handed Nenox KORIN Honesuki to replace my cheap dull boning knife. 

Can't wait! These knives are top quality and have a great feel. The only think is I'll have to get used to the heavier blade than my 8" Chef Gear knife. 

I am very excited, as I use my knives daily. :bounce:


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

sooooooooo .... what about the knives??? they come??
everything you thot they would be??

i held a friend's nenox (nenohi) 27cm gyoto and it was
sooooooo sweet!! cut up a bunch of stuff with it and
then he took it back and said for me to get my own.
i guess if i saved up for it i cudda got one, but there are
so many other less expensive knives that caught my eye!
the lust for and the purchase of knives ... does it end??


----------

